# My local Michaels has let me down



## hobbit (Jan 31, 2011)

I could not believe my eyes when I went to Michaels the other day. I went to purchase some stitch holders and sock yarn. When they opened, a little over a year ago, they had 4 rows of yarn & notions. Now, they are down to 2 rows and only the basic of needles, hooks, & notions. Luckily, I have a Hobby Lobby & a Joanns. It's just that Michaels is so much closer. Really wish the LYS stayed open later.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

Our Michaels and Hobby Lobby did the same. It is a shame that I have to mail order yarn that they used to carry. At least the Hancock fabrics has not downsized their knitting area. It is stupid to have to order stuff and pay double because of shipping. (I don't have a LYS near by)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fortunately, I have a Hobby Lobby, Micheals and Joannes within a mile of each other, so I can check them all out on one trip, but I think the aisle numbers is shrinking to about 2 at all locations. I'll definitely be doing PLANNED shopping online, but enjoy wandering down aisles to see new colors, yarns, feel, take advantage of sales. Can't do a lot at LYS, as much as I want to support them. Just gets too expensive.....


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Our Michaels is moving across the street from old location to a bigger store.


----------



## LouiseH. (Feb 10, 2011)

Our Walmart in Canada has a wonderful big selection of knitting/crochet notions....and they are adding new items everyday....check out your Walmart....


----------



## hobbit (Jan 31, 2011)

My local WalMart has discontinued all crafts, with the exception of children's craft items. I have a Hancocks, but they too have only a very limited selection of yarn and hardly any notions. I don't mind ordering on line because I usually have a large enough order to get free shipping. I just miss being able see & touch what I'm getting. I'm also an instant gratification kind of girl....I hate waiting for the mail!


----------



## hobbit (Jan 31, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Fortunately, I have a Hobby Lobby, Micheals and Joannes within a mile of each other, so I can check them all out on one trip, but I think the aisle numbers is shrinking to about 2 at all locations. I'll definitely be doing PLANNED shopping online, but enjoy wandering down aisles to see new colors, yarns, feel, take advantage of sales. Can't do a lot at LYS, as much as I want to support them. Just gets too expensive.....


I know what you mean...I love the higher end yarns my LYS sells, but just can't always fit them in to my limited budget.


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Complain to the store manager, write, call or e-mail the company and let them know you're not happy. We can and will listen and sympathize, but we can't do change it. They can't if they don't think anyone cares.


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

Our Walmart has deleted there material and all the yarn products. The Hobby Lobby and JoAnn's is the only large sellers. Then just one LYS.


----------



## hobbit (Jan 31, 2011)

granny1 said:


> Complain to the store manager, write, call or e-mail the company and let them know you're not happy. We can and will listen and sympathize, but we can't do change it. They can't if they don't think anyone cares.


I took your advice. I emailed the local store & the corporate comments line. It may not make a difference, but it made me feel better having said my peace. Who know, maybe it will make a difference.


----------



## hobbit (Jan 31, 2011)

sweetnessprecious said:


> Our Walmart has deleted there material and all the yarn products. The Hobby Lobby and JoAnn's is the only large sellers. Then just one LYS.


My mother was devestated when Wal Mart discontinued the fabric section. She will not hardly walk in JoAnns or Hancocks because she believes they cost more. I tried telling her they have great coupons and both stores honor each other's coupons. She doesn't buy it. I guess it's a good thing she has hoarded years of material, she may never need to purchase again.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

hobbit said:


> I could not believe my eyes when I went to Michaels the other day. I went to purchase some stitch holders and sock yarn. When they opened, a little over a year ago, they had 4 rows of yarn & notions. Now, they are down to 2 rows and only the basic of needles, hooks, & notions. Luckily, I have a Hobby Lobby & a Joanns. It's just that Michaels is so much closer. Really wish the LYS stayed open later.


I noticed a year or more ago that my local Michael's store cut their yarn offerings at least by half, and Hobby Lobby has never had more than one aisle (and it's a very new store - only around about a year). I find the best selection at A.C. Moore. I don't have a LYS in my area.  Oh... and Jo-Ann Fabric and Crafts has a really good yarn selection. (They are not as close to me as the A.C. Moore, but I do get there on occasion...)


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

The electronics are taking over the space WalMart had for fabrics and they have cut the yarns etc. to a minimum. I don't like JoAnn's, either. Michael's should spend as much space on their yarns as they do their framing, and scrapbooking. Just my opinion!


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

I usually wait until there is some oddball yarn I want that I can only get online (like KnitPicks Chroma). I then order the small things I wanted, like marker rings. The shipping worked out to be the same. If you buy enough, some places offer free shipping. So, here's where placing an order for all at once can pay off.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Yarn companies should be the ones to complain. They are the ones losing money when these craft stores stop carrying their yarn. I don't think LYS carry the Lion Brand, Red Heart, Caron, etc. It is mostly the craft stores.



granny1 said:


> Complain to the store manager, write, call or e-mail the company and let them know you're not happy. We can and will listen and sympathize, but we can't do change it. They can't if they don't think anyone cares.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I remember when my mom would go shoping for fabrics and yarn for her crocheting. We would go to places like woolworths, singer stores, and other fabric shops. Now you can't find much of anything unless you want to buy on line. Walmart has gone down hill with their craft department, and all the other stores that have yarn are an hour away from me.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

...sigh, I understand. Seems like the yarn selections have gone down tremendously. Also, when I go in for something specifically, they're OUT! When I ask when they'll have more, it's "well the truck arrives next Thursday, it SHOULD be on it". Ugh.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

It is funny here in the UK reading your mails from US etc. because over here especially around where I am there are no big stores that stock wool and arts and crafts. We went through a real decline where wool shops were closing one after another. I think it has improved a little now but nothing like it used to be when I was a child. Irene


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

Our Michaels has cut way back on yarn and supplies. Walmart even more so. Good thing the JoAnns has a wonderful supply and my LYS too. Good luck....


----------



## Sherbear (Feb 19, 2011)

I just moved to Riverton, Wy and finally found a material and yarn 
section in the Wal-mart store here. I was told by the clerk that Wal-mart was re-thinking their decision about not having these departments. She suggested calling 1-800-Walmart, giving the store # and telling them that you want it back.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Our walmart went from 2 full lanes of yarn and notions to 1/2 of 1 lane pretty much only redheart

so disappointed.



LouiseH. said:


> Our Walmart in Canada has a wonderful big selection of knitting/crochet notions....and they are adding new items everyday....check out your Walmart....


----------



## andy (Feb 7, 2011)

I was dissapointed too in Michales. They advertised American flags on sale and the one I wanted they were out. Employee said only a few were shipped to the store in Collegeville, PA. And their excuse was they just opened a few months ago so they cater to other stores that have more business. I said poor answer. 
Also, the yarn, etc supplies are no longer stocked. It's annoying.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Louse our local Walmart has downsized basically everything where I live. Their choice of yarns are a bit slim and the notions are almost nil. I have gone across the street to Meijers and they charge so much more for their yarn and notions. But the selection is better. Go figure.


----------



## sasvermont (Mar 3, 2011)

I, too, have had problems with Michaels. I guess they feel as though they are not selling many knitting products. Maybe they are not good business people, who knows. Joann's in my area are not that much better. I do, however, have several privately owned shops that carry many good products.


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

Very interesting - I just went into Michaels the other day to pick up knitting needles and was shocked to find they had new yarns I hadn't seen before. It seemed as if they had actually expanded their yarn selection. Where the knitting needles etc. had been was now filled in with yarns and needles et.al. was moved to another aisle.....


----------



## sparkiee (Jan 21, 2011)

Our walmart here in my area has really downsized on their yarn. Not much of a choice at all. Have to drive 45 miles to Michals, Hobby Lobby and JoAnns fabric. We have nothing in our town. What a bummer.


----------



## fibernut (Jun 5, 2011)

Our Walmarts have discontinued their fabric depts, now only carry a very small notions and some yarn, the Hancock has closed, so we only have Joanns for us who sew...really sad, without competition, a store can control everything, price, amounts and what THEY like, YUCK!!! Guess the younger ones are just to busy to do all the handcrafts we were taught in our day-am I dating my years???


----------



## karen7 (Mar 6, 2011)

Our local Wal-Mart has a limited selection of yarn, but the Hobby Lobbies are great....trouble is the closest ones are either 23 miles to the NW or 20 miles to the NE of me, but worth the trip! I love the Hobby Lobby brand of yarn - so soft and works up great. Michael's is okay, but I prefer HL.


----------



## ploy1475 (Mar 8, 2011)

Please tell me what LYS is!? Thank You.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh I agree. Michaels,Walmart, AC Moore seem to be shrinking the aisles of knitting. crocheting. Very limited supply of yarns. And as you said not many "tools" available.
Yes Joannes seems to carry a wee bit more, but the one I went to had terrible customer service. And when I'm spending my money, I don't feel I need to deal with grumpy people.
And I hate shopping online. I like to touch the yarn. I believe it can speak to me. "buy me, make a baby set" "buy me make Ruth a new sweater" "buy me 4H needs another afghan". And online I can't hear that.
I do like the yarns in the LYS but the prices keep me out. SS does not include wild and wonderful splurges at the LYS.
SO i'm with you in seeing the shrinking aisles. How sad.
Linda


----------



## judyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Our A.C.Moore has a great selection of yarn and I also order online from Mary Maxims.They have an awesome collection of different yarns,Joanns is good too but they tend to be a bit pricey.Our wal-mart is getting rid of its craft dept. also.I e-mailed them and they didnt even respond.


----------



## kyliesnana (Apr 3, 2011)

I guess I am lucky where I am as I have a JoAnn's, Michael's, Walmart with somewhat of a selection, and an A.C Moore. Our A.C Moore has a great selection of yarns and supplies. Keeps me coming back.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

hobbit said:


> I could not believe my eyes when I went to Michaels the other day. I went to purchase some stitch holders and sock yarn. When they opened, a little over a year ago, they had 4 rows of yarn & notions. Now, they are down to 2 rows and only the basic of needles, hooks, & notions. Luckily, I have a Hobby Lobby & a Joanns. It's just that Michaels is so much closer. Really wish the LYS stayed open later.


Our Michaels has the yarn etc. way back in a corner of the store. The lighting is sooo poor you have to take the yarn out of that area to actually see the colors. I wrote to them about the conditions, no response and condition of store still remains.


----------



## hobbit (Jan 31, 2011)

grandmaof7 said:


> hobbit said:
> 
> 
> > I could not believe my eyes when I went to Michaels the other day. I went to purchase some stitch holders and sock yarn. When they opened, a little over a year ago, they had 4 rows of yarn & notions. Now, they are down to 2 rows and only the basic of needles, hooks, & notions. Luckily, I have a Hobby Lobby & a Joanns. It's just that Michaels is so much closer. Really wish the LYS stayed open later.
> ...


Same here, it is in the far back corner at the stock room door. My last trip, I kept getting ran over from the carts coming out of the door to restock scrap booking supplies - they have half the store dedicated to scrap booking, in very well lit, high traffic area. Not only can you not see what your buying, you have to bully your way back to get there.


----------



## sheilamommy3 (Jun 7, 2011)

I guess I'm lucky I have all of those and WEBS yarn store is only 15 mins away. Love that place!!


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

I did a Christmas stint at Michaels -- believe me, they are quite unconcerned about customer service. The managers of local stores have no control on what is stocked. Best to find the corporate address and write to them.
Lyn in NC


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

LYS is short for "local yarn shop".


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

Sherbear said:


> I just moved to Riverton, Wy and finally found a material and yarn
> section in the Wal-mart store here. I was told by the clerk that Wal-mart was re-thinking their decision about not having these departments. She suggested calling 1-800-Walmart, giving the store # and telling them that you want it back.


Our Walmart is also bringing back fabric and hopefully stocking a larger supply of yarns. The clerk said should be done by the end of June. We have 2 Walmarts here and a JoAnne's and a Michaels. You have to really look for yarn at JoAnne's because it is all over the store. Michael's is down to about 2 1/2 rows. We have a LYS, that I haven't checked out yet. Next on my list.


----------



## Wilma43 (Jun 7, 2011)

Most Big Lots stores have a small section of yarn at $1.00 a ball. The inventory changes constantly, but it's an interesting source for scarves or small projects. In South Texas, the huge number of winter snowbirds' crafters, makes the turnover of yarn varieties quite interesting. Make sure you buy enough for your project, because you probably won't be able to match the yarn ever again.


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

sheilamommy3 said:


> I guess I'm lucky I have all of those and WEBS yarn store is only 15 mins away. Love that place!!


WEBS - I'm jealous !!!


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Yarn companies should be the ones to complain. They are the ones losing money when these craft stores stop carrying their yarn. I don't think LYS carry the Lion Brand, Red Heart, Caron, etc. It is mostly the craft stores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately ladies, part of the big issue is in fact the "computer era", for some reason and maybe they are right for the most part, but they think many customers order online, so maybe it isn't hurting their bottom dollar. Unfortunately the ones getting hurt are the individuals that don't have the computer knowledge or a computer for that matter to order their stuff online...I guess through the eyes of the company it hasn't hurt their bottom dollar so that is why it's becoming more popular to "buy online"


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I went into our local Michael's the other day and was surprised to see they had added another aisle of yarn. Way to go!!!!


----------



## arlenend (Apr 20, 2011)

I think something that's not been mentioned is the profit factor. If the stores are not selling whatever quota they determine they must to make a profit (and that's why they're in business), they will delete non-profitable items. Interestingly enough, our Michael's carries a goodly supply of everyday yarns (fortunately, we have a great LYS) and Walmart is just beginning to bring back a bit of yarn after having done away with it. Demand doesn't yet exceed supply -- encourage wanna-be knitters!


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

I have a local Wal-Mart and they to were trying to down size our craft section. I complained to the store manager when I found out that it was supposed to happen at all the walmart stores eventually. I was told they were out sourcing the craft section in all their stores. I got the Number for the company HQ and called them. Since then while we may be down to just the one isle on both sides for yarn and supplies, I have noticed they are no longer removing the yarn. Where I live we have no Hobby Lobby, would have to drive about 45 mins to the closest one. all others such as Michael's, Joanns, ect... are more than an hour and a half away. so unless i buy from Wal-mart or order online, I have to waite untill i can afford to make a trip to one of the other places, and with gas prices now days, those are few and far between.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

simslyn said:


> I did a Christmas stint at Michaels -- believe me, they are quite unconcerned about customer service. The managers of local stores have no control on what is stocked. Best to find the corporate address and write to them.
> Lyn in NC


I did write the corporation office and they still didn't reply or change a thing in the store. If I need anything Michaels is the LAST place I go to buy.


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

I was let down too the last time I was at Michaels, I was looking at yarn, which had dwindled some, then I need some scrapbook paper and that was almost no existent 



hobbit said:


> I could not believe my eyes when I went to Michaels the other day. I went to purchase some stitch holders and sock yarn. When they opened, a little over a year ago, they had 4 rows of yarn & notions. Now, they are down to 2 rows and only the basic of needles, hooks, & notions. Luckily, I have a Hobby Lobby & a Joanns. It's just that Michaels is so much closer. Really wish the LYS stayed open later.


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

Mee, too. But I dont' go because I dont want to run into any of the mean idiots that I worked with.

Lyn in NC


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

hi: last year the local michaels advertized new yarns coming! when i went in the store it was just adding of vanna's yarn. no good cotton or wool. UGH can walk to store do not bother.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I rarely ever go to Michaels,unless like someone else previously stated, it is for a certain brand of yarn.I said this a week ago, but I hate that Micheals carries the solid colors for Lily Brand yarn and Joann mostly has verrigated. P.S. what is up with the scented Lily brand? has anyone tried it?


----------



## meshale13 (Mar 21, 2011)

Several years ago we lost the Ben Franklin Stores in our area. With them went some cool higher aend yarns and of course the standard yarns found at other retail stores, not to mention the other craft and silk flower offerings. The Walmarts in our area stopped selling fabrics and yarns in the past year or two. Michaels, Joann, and even AC Moore have reduced the yarn section to one aisle. I think, like many other things in life, the yarn craze in the "box store" retail market is cyclic. As my husband often says, it is the internet offerings that are hurting the brick and mortar stores. Unfortunately for us we have the need to touch and feel our yarns and there is always that fear that the color we see on the computer monitor will not be what arrives in the mail. 
I am extremely lucky to have THREE LYS within 5 miles of me!


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

Michaels has scaled down tremendiously, it is sooo frustrating!


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I don't think ther are any Ben Frankiln stores left in MN. By the way, what is a LYS?


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

sweetnessprecious said:


> Our Walmart has deleted there material and all the yarn products. The Hobby Lobby and JoAnn's is the only large sellers. Then just one LYS.


Our Walmart did this also. Our Joan's is moving to local mall to a bigger store. Opens June 27. Can hardley wait.
Old store is almost bare but last week had mostly 30% discounts. Hope to get up there this week. Maybe I'll miss out, If so, I didn't need it?


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

mmg said:


> I don't think ther are any Ben Frankiln stores left in MN. By the way, what is a LYS?


Local Yarn Store!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

O.K. I live in a smalltown where the ONLY place to buy knitting and crochet supplies is WalMart, and althoughn they claim to be a Super Wal-Mart, their sdupply is extremely limited. For medical reasons, I do not drive, and the closest city ith Michael, Jo-Ann's, etc is 26 miles away. As I must be very budget-concious,I usually cannot aford to order enough to get free shipping. I try to watch rummage sales, but so far have not found any knitting/crochet/craft supplies there either. And there is not only no public transporttion of any kind here in town, the Greyhound Busd doesn't even stop here anymore, so I can't get a ride to the City anyway.


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

We're caught between a rock and a hard place. The LYS people are yarn snobs and refuse to see the value of Craft Store yarns. Craft stores are devoting shelf space to things with a quicker turnover so that leaves us with the internet which will eventually put all the stores OOB. Sigh. I took advantage of free postage from Lyon Brand a while ago. Saves me a 50 mile trip (one way) and that's not peanuts at today's gas prices. Sigh.


----------



## iistok (Feb 14, 2011)

LouiseH. said:


> Our Walmart in Canada has a wonderful big selection of knitting/crochet notions....and they are adding new items everyday....check out your Walmart....


not here in IL. every walmart is going less of any crafts items now we be lucky to find 1 ales have some yarn and is very limit. used to be one of my favor store to shop - not any more.
now all walmart are pack with grocery - most are junk food if you ask me.

Ivy


----------



## gwensmuse (Jan 17, 2011)

I feel your pain. My "local" Michael's is about 200 miles away. It used to be a fun road trip to go there and stock up, but the last few times it's been a real disappointment. I did find some yarn that I really liked and wanted, but they didn't have enough in stock for my project. I talked to the manager, and she said they could order more in for me, but that just wouldn't work because of the distance. The other disappointment was that in the same town, they used to have a Jo-Anns as well, but they closed down!!!!

Meanwhile, I've found that if you can get a friend or 2 to place an online order, it saves you both on shipping. I agree that it's not the same as being able to touch the yarn though.


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

All of our local WalMarts discontinued their fabric sections, but I noticed one recently started carrying more yarns, fabrics, fleece etc, again. They didn't have a good selection of yarn to begin with, so I'm not too impressed with them. I can drive, but it is a bit of a haul to get to Ben Franklins JoAnns and Michaels, so I don't go there very often. Hobby Lobby is right around the corner and they do have a good supply, but I find them a bit pricey to be honest.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Dowager- Oh dear, my mother & I have more yarn than we know what to do with. Also, I kn1t and she crochets. Is there a church or somewhere we can send it to? I'm sure you don't want to give out your home address, but I want you to be able to to something that everyone on this site LOVES doing.


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning,
I use to work for Walmart. Everyone of you are right about the customer service. If you could only hear how the employees talk about their customers. I was there when they cut out the fabric and then started with the yarn. They all have alot of excuses for their reasoning but the bottom line is money.
What the big mean companies fail to realize is if the customer is not happy, the money will go somewhere else. The big wigs of companies are not interested in the individual's needs. All of that advertisement is a big bunch of hogwash.
Walmart in Canada must have a different outlook than here in the USA. I have been to the cooperative office of Walmart in Ark. and the attitudes go all the way up. Mr.
Sam Walton must be turning over in his grave. I think Walmart is looking for any excuse to move more overseas.
Sorry about the rant but when you mess with my knitting, you are stepping on my big feet.
Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## NyackGal (Apr 5, 2011)

That is their loss!Someday,they'll wish they had learned how to make things with their own hands...


----------



## Smitty64 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have no LYS. There is a Michael's 30 miles away. WalMart is all I have. Never ordered yarn online. The nicest yarn I have ever worked with is Bernat. So the only things I make are afghans. Very limited. One day when I win the lotto, I will go on a cross country shopping trip! Wish me luck!


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Could you imagine the crafts you would do if you won the lottery? I would like to think that I could open my yarn store and have it be cheap!I love going into yarn stores, but cannot afford those prices!


----------



## drausch (Apr 18, 2011)

Our Walmart in midcoast Maine has cut down to one side of an aisle devoted to knittinng and crocheting. Dot


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

hobbit said:


> sweetnessprecious said:
> 
> 
> > Our Walmart has deleted there material and all the yarn products. The Hobby Lobby and JoAnn's is the only large sellers. Then just one LYS.
> ...


Are you my daughter? The only reason I think you aren't is that my daughters don't knit or read KP!

I preferred buying apparel fabric from Wal-mart because they had tables stacked with $1.00 fabric.....much of it designer fabric left over from New York manufacturers. Where I live I couldn't buy as nice fabric at any price! My sewing friends and I bought all kinds of things at Wal-mart and spent big bucks on items we could have bought elsewhere because it was an excuse to go into the store and check out the fabric tables. Wal-mart lost a lot of business when we stopped going in for fabric~

Good news, though, for your mom and the rest of us. Rumors have it that Wal-mart has seen the light and will be putting their fabric departments back in........ Let's hope! Although, like your mom, I can shop for fabric from my stash!

Virginia


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

Yes, they appear to be limiting the size of their knitting area for sure! Even a new Michael's...went yesterday for 16" circulars and they only had 29" -- a pain when making small things, so am doing it on 4 needles, a big pain for sure! I am going to write to them too.


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

I am with you mmg
If I ever win the lottery, I am going to open the largest yarn store right across the street from Walmart. I'll carry all of the good yarn such as Lion Brand, Caron and Bernat, plus some of the pricey yarn at discounts. The coffee pot would always be on with a big seating area. Also, I would stock every knitting book printed and every knitting accessory made. Every customer would be known by first name and I would have knowledable people there to assist in any yarn craft immaginable. We would also have a craft fair at least four times a year for people to sell and display their work. Also, would have several charity networks set up. Oh, how I can dream.
Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## Weal (Apr 2, 2011)

The only places I have are Michaels and walmart - both with limited items. I have taken to ordering on line - but its like a guessing game. Have gotten yarn at yard sales and a yarn store going out of business( 2 hrs away, where I have family-they don't have any LYS either) My closest LYS is 1 hr. They just don't understand. And you are all right - if they don't supply - we WILL go somewhere else with our money. Their loss.


----------



## jeans yarn (May 16, 2011)

Our Michaels just had a reset as sis Joanns. Joann's is downright lousy & michaels is just a little step above. Joann's will honor more than 1 coupon a day. Michaels will only honor 1 lousy coupon per day.


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

I'm thinking that they are cutting their supply because the demand is down. when things are selling they usually don't eliminate them. that's why I try to support local stores instead of ordering on line.


----------



## BonnieS (May 6, 2011)

We are luck in my area. We have Joann, Michaels and A.C. Moore in the same shopping complex. Our Michaels says they are expanidn their yarn. We also have two LYS. We are not that large a town but we have a lot of crafts.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

LouiseH. said:


> Our Walmart in Canada has a wonderful big selection of knitting/crochet notions....and they are adding new items everyday....check out your Walmart....


Our Walmart down sized there yarn department.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

What is LYS?


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Queenmawmaw said:


> I am with you mmg
> If I ever win the lottery, I am going to open the largest yarn store right across the street from Walmart. I'll carry all of the good yarn such as Lion Brand, Caron and Bernat, plus some of the pricey yarn at discounts. The coffee pot would always be on with a big seating area. Also, I would stock every knitting book printed and every knitting accessory made. Every customer would be known by first name and I would have knowledable people there to assist in any yarn craft immaginable. We would also have a craft fair at least four times a year for people to sell and display their work. Also, would have several charity networks set up. Oh, how I can dream.
> Wanda/Queenmawmaw


That settles it....I'm moving back home to Texas.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I think I'm going to set this question as a new forum!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Local Yarn Store....


mmg said:


> What is LYS?


----------



## VictoriaCrochet (Apr 2, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Yarn companies should be the ones to complain. They are the ones losing money when these craft stores stop carrying their yarn. I don't think LYS carry the Lion Brand, Red Heart, Caron, etc. It is mostly the craft stores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Barabara, I like your kitty-cat picture! This is my Zoee!


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

oh, thanks..wasn't sure if it was some sort of chain store that we just don't have here. thanks!


----------



## donnawright56 (Apr 16, 2011)

I have been disappointed by my local Hobby Lobby, as well. It seems the only 'hobby' they cater to is home and seasonal decor and Christmas. Our store has three aisles dedicated to needlework (other than fabric), and that includes cross stitch, latch hook, etc. Very frustrating.


----------



## Granny G (Mar 8, 2011)

We're left with a Walmart that that has no fabric dept. and a very small craft dept.  We have to go about an hour to get to a bigger craft store. We found a Hancock Fabrics in the Quad Cities (Ia.-Il. border) and thought I'd hit crafting heaven!


----------



## donnawright56 (Apr 16, 2011)

oops!


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

Walmart in our area has also cut yarns to the bone-only a few man made yarns-Michael's has very few wools, pure cottons, and bamboo's. I'm not happy with the choices. Needles and notions are hard to come by also. I have been ordering on line and then hate the wait, I also like to 'feel' the yarn before buying. The LYS is too far away.It has become a real dilemma in the .com age.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

It is all so depressing. Being hanicapped and not driving anymore..I find on line shopping is beginning to be a way of life. My husband is wonderful and will shelp me anywhere, but sometimes it was nice to go on my own. I like being able to feel the fibers and see the actual colors, but the big retailers have made it harder and harder.


----------



## sillyknitter (Jan 31, 2011)

I understand your pain, all of you. I've watched walmart's yarn department disappear and they don't care. Hobby Lobby? I have one that is less than a mile away. A couple of years ago I was in the store, and the managers had shopping carts full of yarn. "What's goin' on?" I asked. "We have to get rid of all this yarn, and it's breaking my heart. We have the highest yarn sales in the state, and we have to go from 3 full aisles to 1.5!!! We're going to lose soooo many customers!" And they're right. Michaels, they were downsizing 5 year ago. I do order on line or go to my LYS. If something isn't what I want from online, I'll send it back for a refund. Just watch their return policies very carefully. 
I'm also disappointed at the lack of response from Michael's and Hobby Lobby. What do they care if they lose me as a customer? There are plenty of people to take my place. Why waste time responding to a few people? We're just whiners anyway, right? No, we're men and women who are trying to save a buck here and there, who are the main stay of these stores, heck, the mainstay of this country!! 
Let me make an offer: I have a bunch of Lion Brand Homespun that I would love to give to a good home. If there is someone that would like to have it, please PM me. We can then discuss the fine points.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I think a letter-writing campaign is in order. If we ALL wrote letters to our local Michaels, Hobby Lobby, JoAnns, etc. AND to the corporate headquarters and complain about the lack of choices in the yarn departments, maybe they'd take notice. Considering how many people are on KP, I think thats a letter-writing campaign that might have some teeth. So far I've been happy with my Hobby Lobby's selection. If I can't find what I want, I also go to JoAnn's. Michaels is a last resort because they've reduced so much. And Walmart's also reduced their selection here. 

Whaddya say?


----------



## woodsfaery (Feb 12, 2011)

Our Joann's doesn't carry a lot of yarn, Michael's and Hobby Lobby have cut down on all the products they used to carry and Wal-mart is a complete wash...My LYS is too expensive for my limited budget, so it's online purchasing for me...I just wish we could do something about the postage


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Walmart in most places has severely cut backs on their yarn and supplies. I worked for them as they were closing out most of the fabric departments, too. Now I hear they are experiencing remorse for theri efforts to ""upscale--seriously, other companies have done this and ruined themselves--remember when KMart and Sears had great yarn departments??



LouiseH. said:


> Our Walmart in Canada has a wonderful big selection of knitting/crochet notions....and they are adding new items everyday....check out your Walmart....


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

First our lys closed, then local sewing center closed, then the machine embroidery shop closed, the Wal-Mart started reducing material and yarn and I don't know what is next. We still have Hobby Lobby and Hancock's, but for how long? I, too, like to feel and see the intensity of colors in person. Maybe I am matching a shrug color to coordinate with an outfit, etc. We have a Michael's 40 minutes away and I have noticed the 4 row to 2 row reduction in yarn and notions. It seems to me in our area knitting and crocheting are on the rise when I see new crafters coming to our local group. Going online may soon be our only choice, though. It is sad.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

I am dating myself, but I used to buy yarn everywhere. All the discount stores carried yarn I do remember Kmart and a store called TG&Y being my main source in the early '80's when my kids were small. I could take them and get diapers, milk & bread, and YARN.


----------



## hobbit (Jan 31, 2011)

flginny said:


> hobbit said:
> 
> 
> > sweetnessprecious said:
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

hobbit said:


> My local WalMart has discontinued all crafts, with the exception of children's craft items. I have a Hancocks, but they too have only a very limited selection of yarn and hardly any notions. I don't mind ordering on line because I usually have a large enough order to get free shipping. I just miss being able see & touch what I'm getting. I'm also an instant gratification kind of girl....I hate waiting for the mail!


Our Walmart closed down its fabric department last summer and I was really disappointed Their yarn aisle dwindled down to practically nothing at the same time. They must have heard a lot of complaints from their customers because, guess what, they're remodeling the store and have brought back the fabric and yarn. I couldn't believe my eyes the last time I was there. Maybe if you let the manager know you're not happy and others did the same, it might just work. It's worth a try!


----------



## culshafer (Jan 16, 2011)

i have gone to shopping online, ebay alot. our Michaels it seems everytime i go in has less to offer although it did appear they increased their yarn sply just decreased the notions.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Here's contact information for the 4 major chains. Walmart and Joann's apparently don't post their physical address on their websites. But I'm sure it can be found with a little googling...

*WalMart*
http://walmartstores.com/contactus/feedback.aspx#2

*JoAnn's*
http://www.joann.com/joann/common/contactus.jsp;jsessionid=8D219AA2A991EF294831F6D8C86C40E2.a4p2

*Michaels*
Michaels Stores, Inc. 
Attn: Customer Service 
8000 Bent Branch Dr. 
Irving, TX 75063
http://www.michaels.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-Michaels-Site/default/CustomerService-ContactUs

*Hobby Lobby*
Hobby Lobby Stores, Inc.
7707 S.W. 44th Street
Oklahoma City, OK 73179
http://www.hobbylobby.com/customer_service/contact_us_form.cfm?company=1&addr=1&dept=1


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

fibernut said:


> Our Walmarts have discontinued their fabric depts, now only carry a very small notions and some yarn, the Hancock has closed, so we only have Joanns for us who sew...really sad, without competition, a store can control everything, price, amounts and what THEY like, YUCK!!! Guess the younger ones are just to busy to do all the handcrafts we were taught in our day-am I dating my years???


I agree with you - so many women have careers now that I'm sure they don't have time left over to sew and knit. My next door neighbor is a stay-at-home Mom, but she has 6 children (and probably plans to have more). I gave her a pair of handmade booties when her last child was born and she was thrilled. We grannies probably account for a large percentage of the yarn and fabric sales.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

As I said, I worked at Walmart for a long time--we used to sell that $1. and $2 dollar fabric--people used to buy the whole bolt because it was such a good deal. It broke EVERYONE's heart when they took the fabric out--there aren't many places to buy it around here. My daughter works at Walmart now--she tells me any changes back to the old craft department are so far just rumor--at least on Long Island so sad . . . .



hobbit said:


> flginny said:
> 
> 
> > hobbit said:
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

ploy1475 said:


> Please tell me what LYS is!? Thank You.


Local Yarn Shop


----------



## hobbit (Jan 31, 2011)

headlemk said:


> Here's contact information for the 4 major chains. Walmart and Joann's apparently don't post their physical address on their websites. But I'm sure it can be found with a little googling...
> 
> *WalMart*
> http://walmartstores.com/contactus/feedback.aspx#2
> ...


I see a movement starting!!! :thumbup:


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

Michaels in my town has very limited yarn and notions also. They posted that they would have a crochet class, but when I called them, they said they could not locate an instructor. Every time I go in, I see people shopping in the yarn section, but I guess the volume is too low or something. I admit I only buy notions there since the yarn selection is such a "yawn." So, I guess I'm not too helpful to their profit margin. I do wish we had instruction locally...a class would be fun.


----------



## sparky60 (Feb 9, 2011)

It's too bad about Michaels. I've been in quite a few of them as I travel around the country, and many more of them are dirty, stock is a mess, and the supplies for knitting are dwindling. Letters to corporate might help or complaints on public social networking sites might help. Who knows? Maybe they'll send you a coupon! lol


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

It seems there's a resurgance of knitting and crocheting at the college level in the dorms. From what I have heard. Maybe it will be that generation to bring the crafts back to the forefront.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

sparky60 said:


> It's too bad about Michaels. I've been in quite a few of them as I travel around the country, and many more of them are dirty, stock is a mess, and the supplies for knitting are dwindling. Letters to corporate might help or complaints on public social networking sites might help. Who knows? Maybe they'll send you a coupon! lol


Posting on their FB page...especially repeatedly and a lot of us, just might get their attention for sure, because it's very public.


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

I am in Pittsburgh PA. I guess I am lucky.
There are three wonderful LYS within 5 miles of me but my budget doesn't allow me to shop at them very often. If I ever win the lottery....they will be very happy shop owners 
I live in the city and the box stores are in the suburbs...takes me about the same amount of time to get to the north or east suburbs.
I was in the Joanne Fabric (in the North Hills) back in February was very suprised to see how many needles they had and the yarn section wasnt bad either.
However the Michaels had cut down considerably.
Unless something changed recently if I go to the same stores in the east suburbs its the opposite...the Joannes has less than the Michaels. 
The Walmarts have practically nothing.


----------



## ggigliel (Apr 27, 2011)

My local walmart cut down on the clothes and yarn items when they added groceries. Now they have a little of everything, but not enough of anything.


----------



## SuzieQ (Jan 30, 2011)

Do you have an AC Moore near you? They have a great yarn section. Five isles of yarn, an area dedicated to needles and everything you could ever use for needle work. They also have great online sales with coupons if you sign up for them. www.acmoore.com 

I feel so blessed to live close to AC Moore, Joann Fabrics & Crafts as well as, Michaels. It's paradise!!!
Not so easy on my bank account though! lolol 

Wishing you happy hunting and success in finding what you need without the added expense. 

Blessings,
Susan


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Queenmawmaw said:


> I am with you mmg
> If I ever win the lottery, I am going to open the largest yarn store right across the street from Walmart. I'll carry all of the good yarn such as Lion Brand, Caron and Bernat, plus some of the pricey yarn at discounts. The coffee pot would always be on with a big seating area. Also, I would stock every knitting book printed and every knitting accessory made. Every customer would be known by first name and I would have knowledable people there to assist in any yarn craft immaginable. We would also have a craft fair at least four times a year for people to sell and display their work. Also, would have several charity networks set up. Oh, how I can dream.
> Wanda/Queenmawmaw


WOW! This sounds worth a trip from Florida!

May I offer a couple of suggestions? How about knitting groups meeting at certain times during the week and classes offered for all kinds of things.........a la Macumber?
Virginia


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

hobbit said:


> I could not believe my eyes when I went to Michaels the other day. I went to purchase some stitch holders and sock yarn. When they opened, a little over a year ago, they had 4 rows of yarn & notions. Now, they are down to 2 rows and only the basic of needles, hooks, & notions. Luckily, I have a Hobby Lobby & a Joanns. It's just that Michaels is so much closer. Really wish the LYS stayed open later.


I would think that as popular as knitting and crocheting are that they wouldn't reduce their yarn stock. I have an LYS fairly close by, but the yarns there are so expensive. I have a few online 'stores' I go to, but there's a super size Joann's that has a large selection of yarns and I usually go there, plus they have their 40 to 50% off 1 item coupon I can use.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

my small town has a wal mart, but i really don't like going there, too much walking, plus their yarn, crafts depts. leave a lot to be desired. we do have hobby lobby for basic yarns and a joanns opening early fall. my fav is my LYS for better yarns. just can't buy as much.jo in ga


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

sheilamommy3 said:


> I guess I'm lucky I have all of those and WEBS yarn store is only 15 mins away. Love that place!!


I'm jealous! Would love to visit a WEBS store.


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Of course,
I forgot about the classes. My customers would be the ones who would determine what kind of classes they wanted. And they would be set up for the moms who worked outside the home and the ones who didn't. In other words, all times of the day and night. It would be like one twenty-four hour knitting and whatever party.
Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## donnawright56 (Apr 16, 2011)

Me too, Wilbo! I think I still have some yarn with TG&Y price tags on it...somewhere way at the bottom of my stash! I remember when the Yarn Bee brand came out at Hobby Lobby and they carried so many different varieties, and that wasn't really long ago. I do have a LYS very near, and would love to purchase yarn there but I just can't afford to do it very often.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

My Walmart has Caron, Redheart Patons, Vannas, and Bernet but limited varietys and colors. They do however have alot of Redheart colors and varieties.


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

A somewhat funny story about TG&Y: When I was pregnant for my son nearly forty years ago, TGY was our main store. One day I found their baby yarn with a dye defect. Its was a bright fushia; this was before that color was in. I bought all of it and knitted the most beautiful ripple baby afghan.
Back then you didn't know what you were having until the day they were born. I loaned that baby blanket to my sister in law who let her dog have puppies on it. Its kinda of funny now but it sure wasn't funny then.
Love, Wanda Queenmawmaw


----------



## beachunter (Mar 25, 2011)

Irene Kidney said:


> It is funny here in the UK reading your mails from US etc. because over here especially around where I am there are no big stores that stock wool and arts and crafts. We went through a real decline where wool shops were closing one after another. I think it has improved a little now but nothing like it used to be when I was a child. Irene


Know the feeling Irene. No wool shop for miles, have to resort to our local market, charity shops or finding old knitted garments that I can undo to reuse the wool. Sounds like you lot in the states are spoiled!!!lol.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Unfortunately, yes, we in the states are spoiled and love to complain about it. A good dose of reality is something everyone needs from time to time. My DH and I are retiring to Mexico in a few months. When we were there checking things out last summer, I didn't find much at all in the way of yarns at the Soriana Super. I'm hoping to have better luck after we've moved down there.


----------



## SuzieQ (Jan 30, 2011)

Excellent idea!!!!! Remember, dear.....if you can dream it, you can do it!!!

Blessings,
Susan :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I have been shopping around for my cotton yarn for Christmas. My local Walmart (went today to look) has tons of cones, but variegated. I need solid. (peaches & Cream I think). Am going to Jackson Thursday to look at Michaels & HL, but don't think they will have cones of solids & don't know if they have balls in colors I need. So far, Amazon has the best prices on the balls & will have large order, so will get free stitching. I think there is one more LYS left there, but I couldn't afford it I'm sure as our budget is restricted. Amazon's cotton is on sale now for $2.79 a ball. DH would let me order it and put my BD money in bank to cover what I spent on thread. BD is July 8.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I just googled "yarn shops in Mexico" and found 1 in Ajijic, where we will be living! Can't wait to take a look at what they have. Hope it's not too expensive.


----------



## mebo (May 30, 2011)

Our Walmart has about a 4 foot space for needles and notions. The yarn has shrunk to about 12 feet on the back wall. I am disappointed, since it's only 15 miles from my house. I ran in to get some dp size 1's last week.... nope. Their fabric selection is ridiculous now. I just wait until I have to go to a bigger town to buy stuff, and combine the trips to save gas.

I did notice that Walmart is trying to re-enter the cheap market now that the dollar stores are cutting into their business so much... maybe they will go back to doing what they were at the beginning when Sam Walton was still in charge. Remember "no more than two in line" days?

ETA: fix spelling


----------



## Purplemuse (Feb 13, 2011)

Our Michaels doesn't carry any yarn! JoAnn's only has one aisle of yarn, Hobby Lobby has decreased the yarns by 2 aisles and one whole aisle is dedicated to thier brand of yarns. Our Ben Franklin store has the best selection, which isn't great. None of them carry much summer weight yarns, and only Hobby Lobby carries cotton other than Sugar n Cream. I actually ordered sport cotton yarn from Europe! The prices were really cheap and even with international shipping the price per skein was cheaper than most american online stores. They had the best selection of cotton and cotton blend yarns I have ever seen. It's called Yarn Paradise. http://www.yarn-paradise.com


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

The Michaels close by has added almost a full row of ney yarn that made my fingers itch and my debit card wince. Really nice yarnthat they haven't carried before.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I am looking for Chinelle cotton,it just seems so expensive! Fingers crossed, that web site has it!


----------



## hobbit (Jan 31, 2011)

Just found out from one of my co-workers, there is an alpaca farm close. If you go help them shear, they let you have roving really CHEAP. Oh no, I see a new addiction starting. If I can't buy it local, I can always spin it.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

jayabee said:


> The Michaels close by has added almost a full row of ney yarn that made my fingers itch and my debit card wince. Really nice yarnthat they haven't carried before.


"ney" yarn? Never heard of that. what is it?


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Purplemuse said:


> Our Michaels doesn't carry any yarn! JoAnn's only has one aisle of yarn, Hobby Lobby has decreased the yarns by 2 aisles and one whole aisle is dedicated to thier brand of yarns. Our Ben Franklin store has the best selection, which isn't great. None of them carry much summer weight yarns, and only Hobby Lobby carries cotton other than Sugar n Cream. I actually ordered sport cotton yarn from Europe! The prices were really cheap and even with international shipping the price per skein was cheaper than most american online stores. They had the best selection of cotton and cotton blend yarns I have ever seen. It's called Yarn Paradise. http://www.yarn-paradise.com


While browsing the Yarn Paradise site I found out they're in Turkey which I found interesting. They have a huge selection of yarns. Will have to bookmark their site for future reference.


----------



## jade48 (May 28, 2011)

I feel the same about Michael's. When they were the only "game in town" they had a great yarn section. Now, its a tiny corner at best. Hobby Lobby was the same at first - great selection - now they are also dwindling. Joanne's has quite a bit but, who knows how long that will last. I have done some ordering on line but, I agree the shipping gets you! My other problem is I want my yarn goods now, not next week!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

headlemk said:


> jayabee said:
> 
> 
> > The Michaels close by has added almost a full row of ney yarn that made my fingers itch and my debit card wince. Really nice yarnthat they haven't carried before.
> ...


I think it was a typo. Probably means new.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Someone on this topic mentioned how the Walmart employees were not always "nice." It reminded me of the woman who waited on me a few years ago. I was buying a lot of Christmas fabrics that were on sale after Christmas. As she was cutting them to the length I wanted, she asked me, "Why are you buying all this junk?" I was shocked to say the least. Before I left the store, I asked to speak to the manager. I told him what had happened. Next time I went to Walmart, that woman was a greeter at the front door. So, moral of the story, it "does" help to complain sometimes.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> sheilamommy3 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I'm lucky I have all of those and WEBS yarn store is only 15 mins away. Love that place!!
> ...


You'd love it, Bea! Their shelves are loaded with scrumptious yarns. I've only been there twice, but my favorite hangout was the warehouse section in the back of the store where they have their markdowns. The salespeople who are filling mail orders are back there, also, and they'll answer any questions you may have. It's a knitter or crocheter's paradise.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> Purplemuse said:
> 
> 
> > Our Michaels doesn't carry any yarn! JoAnn's only has one aisle of yarn, Hobby Lobby has decreased the yarns by 2 aisles and one whole aisle is dedicated to thier brand of yarns. Our Ben Franklin store has the best selection, which isn't great. None of them carry much summer weight yarns, and only Hobby Lobby carries cotton other than Sugar n Cream. I actually ordered sport cotton yarn from Europe! The prices were really cheap and even with international shipping the price per skein was cheaper than most american online stores. They had the best selection of cotton and cotton blend yarns I have ever seen. It's called Yarn Paradise. http://www.yarn-paradise.com
> ...


I've bought some nice soft yarns and later found out they were made in Turkey. Someone on this forum said, though, that she wouldn't buy anything made in Turkey because they persecute Christians. I don't know anything about that, but I like the yarns I bought.


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

I hope you win the lottery! Then send me the address!


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

Me too! Me too! Just got an order from them last week, and am still unravelling the tangled mess it made! But the wools are beautiful. I did complain to Michael's.com, but wouldn't you know it, the Canadian site is not e-mailable!


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Bea 465 said:
> 
> 
> > sheilamommy3 said:
> ...


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

BubbyJ said:


> Me too! Me too! Just got an order from them last week, and am still unravelling the tangled mess it made! But the wools are beautiful. I did complain to Michael's.com, but wouldn't you know it, the Canadian site is not e-mailable!


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

Sorry, I'm getting mixed up with this site -- the reply was to the WEBS visitor!


----------



## brie (Apr 24, 2011)

Same here in NC. Once the Walmart supesized, the yarn almost disappeared. I have one older Walmart that still has a decent supply and still have a Joanns. I do a lot of online shopping these days but the biggest problem there is you can't feel the texture, see the true color and it's worse when you try to fabric shop. I recently bought some fabric with a beautiful pattern, when it came, it was so stiff I couldn't use it for the planned project but had to design something else.


----------



## hobbit (Jan 31, 2011)

I cannot believe that I have actually gotten a response back from Michael's customer care. They have emailed me to let me know that my concerns have been forwarded to the regional manager & the store manager. I should hear from them in 72 hours. I guess we shall see if 1 voice can be heard. Will keep everyone posted. If this works for Michaels, I am whole heartedly in support of a mass campaign to shower JoAnns, Hobby Lobby, & Wal Mart with letters from the dissatified masses.


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

Hurray! Maybe mine will answer me too!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Bea 465 said:
> 
> 
> > sheilamommy3 said:
> ...


Where IS the Webs store located? Is there only one? I'll bet it's a long way from Florida

Virginia


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Last time I went to Michael's they started carrying more yarns containing wool and fewer with cotton. I don't know what's going on because it's located in San Diego County! They certainly don't stock yarns appropriate to the climate. JoAnn is not somewhere I want to shop, and the local Walmarts opened in-store supermarkets and all but wiped out the crafts departments. I actually had to shop on-line more expensively. Hancock completely left the area a few years ago. Things are getting bleaker!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

flginny said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Bea 465 said:
> ...


Virginia, the only one I know of is in Northampton, Mass. If you plan a New England vacation in the Fall, you could also enjoy the colorful foliage. We stopped on our way North and again on the way South from a New England trip. I was amazed that my DH had enough patience to wait for me in the car! We're planning two trips to New England this year, but both times we're flying so will have to rely on Big Lots and/or the Christmas Tree shops for bargains. One year, when we drove, I found lots and lots of yarn for $1 per ball/skein. Things like Lion brand boucle, Moonlight Mohair, chenille, Bling Bling, Fun Fur, etc., etc. I've made scarves for bazaars and chemo hats, but still have lots left. Anybody want to shop at my house?


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

JoAnn Fabrics (in my area) is still a great place to go - do you have Ben Franklin's? We still have one in Reno Nv and they ahve a good selection of yarn and knitting supplies. I am finding more and more, tho, that I need to go to a specialty yarn store to get a GREAT selection of supplies


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

BubbyJ said:


> Me too! Me too! Just got an order from them last week, and am still unravelling the tangled mess it made! But the wools are beautiful. I did complain to Michael's.com, but wouldn't you know it, the Canadian site is not e-mailable!


Are you referring to a WEBS order? What was the problem?


----------



## Kateannie (Mar 21, 2011)

I sure know what you mean about Michael's. I worked as the yarn captain there for a number of years and retired after the company sold out to a larger corporation. I, too, am very disappointed in them and hardly shop there any more, even though it is in my neighborhood and I still have many friends working there. Joanne's is way north in another suburb, but there are times when I have to go there, so I make the trip worthwhile and shop my little heart out! I have also moved on to online shopping, but when I run out of a yarn I am working with, I have to either put it aside or wait until I can get to a store. Our local Walmart just remodeled and they no longer have materials or yarns, but lots of electronics! Pooh!!


----------



## ScrappyMom (Feb 12, 2011)

Several years ago our WalMart cut their crafts and yarn and notions down to a very short one row. It doesn't even pay to go in there. And our Michael's has never had a big selection of yarn and notions and NO fabric or patterns. I'm getting very disgusted with the stores in town. JoAnn's just opened a new store here but I haven't had a chance to go there and check it out yet. I'm hoping there will be a much better selection of items there than what is currently available. These stores just do not realize how much business they are losing because they have cut their lines so much. Michael's doesn't even have a good selection of hooks and needles. If you want needles for socks....forget it. Guess we should all stand up, stiffen our spines and write to the stores and their head offices and complain.
Teri (ScrappyMom)


----------



## MemeKay (May 18, 2011)

I understand that the Wal-Marts are going to "re-introduce" their fabric line and the craft line. I think they are finally seeing the light!! Hooray!!


----------



## hobbit (Jan 31, 2011)

I love JoAnns for their fabric. They have a wonderful selection of almost everything. My local Hancocks has dwindled down to mostly home decor & upholstry fabrics due to the competition from JoAnn. My local JoAnn has an adequate selection of yarns, just not much in the line of needles, unless you are looking for straights. No dpn in the smaller sock sizes & only 48" cable needles in sock sizes. Alas, when it comes to needles, I usually stick with Knit Picks and wait.


----------



## Jemy (May 20, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to Knitting Paradise. I live in RI and enjoy reading all of your inputs. Just went shopping for Vanna's Glamour Lion Brand yarn. A. C. Moore and Michael's did not carry that particular style but did find it in Joanne's. All 3 stores carry a large assortment of yarns, so glad that all three stores carry such a big stock.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Jemy said:


> Hi, I'm new to Knitting Paradise. I live in RI and enjoy reading all of your inputs. Just went shopping for Vanna's Glamour Lion Brand yarn. A. C. Moore and Michael's did not carry that particular style but did find it in Joanne's. All 3 stores carry a large assortment of yarns, so glad that all three stores carry such a big stock.


Welcome, Jemy, I'm a transplanted Rhode Islander. We'll be up in your neck of the woods on vacation in July. Wish I could spend the whole summer up there!


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

It was in an article on line - my husband sent it to me- that walmart is going to bring back their fabric and some other crafts because they are losing to much business. They started courting higher income people and lost alot of theiir other cosutmers. Don't know how long this will take. I live about 15 miles between 2 walmarts and one has a bad yarn section and another has a good yarn section. the bad yarn is bringing back fabric.!!!!!YEA!!!! but the other one isn't. go figure. geez.


----------



## Benet (May 9, 2011)

I live in Minnesota. When I started knitting I bought a goodly amount of WalMart and Kmart yarns...but then I started frequenting some of the Local Yarn Shops. The yarn is generally more costly. I found that I loved the feel and look of so many of the things I could get there...then I found a LYS that sold lots of yarns that were Alpaca, and Yak, and other natural fibers that I had never worked with. I especially like the shop where they were set up in a little barn with wooden floors and antique tables and chairs....and a little ways behind, were the Llamas and sheep...it was wonderful. 
SO I have to tell you that all of the things I made with those yarns I loved. I treasured ever minute of how they felt to knit. The yarn is so lovely. Some of these items have been around for many many years and the yarn still looks so beautiful and I still enjoy the look and feel of it.

I made a vow to stop doing so much stashing and instead combine the money I would spend on some of that yarn and buy some that I really loved instead. It is so worth is. I also find that I knit this yarn up right away instead of adding it to my stash.

I really like to see the local business make it. You develop a one on one with the owners and other patrons that is wonderful. Even if you have to make a couple hour jaunt once every couple months. I think you will find it is worth it.

Go for quality. Not quantity......not that I don't have my share of stash....


----------



## hobbit (Jan 31, 2011)

alwilda said:


> It was in an article on line - my husband sent it to me- that walmart is going to bring back their fabric and some other crafts because they are losing to much business. They started courting higher income people and lost alot of theiir other cosutmers. Don't know how long this will take. I live about 15 miles between 2 walmarts and one has a bad yarn section and another has a good yarn section. the bad yarn is bringing back fabric.!!!!!YEA!!!! but the other one isn't. go figure. geez.


I hope this is a forshadow of other things. I had stopped shopping at Walmart when they down sized all there service departments (paint, fabrics, sporting goods) because it was the beginning of the decline in their commitment to customer service. As previously stated by another, Sam Walton must be flipping in his grave. Hopefully, the mass exodus of customers, due to this deminishing service is a reminder that, above all, it is service that keeps customers. Price might be a draw, but price alone will not keep loyalty. Let's keep those letters rolling in and reminding Wal Mart what they stand to gain by getting back to the values Sam Walton based his entire life & business on.

Ok...I'll step down from the pulpit now.


----------



## Benet (May 9, 2011)

Oh and I also want to say that the shops here do have bargain bins and lots of baskets with reasonablt yarns. And when the owner knows you they will even call and let you know if they are marking down something they knew you liked, which ususally happens when yarn has been on shelf for a while, or there is something new they want to get out and have to clear space in their small areas.....


----------



## Whippet (Feb 21, 2011)

Our Michaels has enlarged their yarn dept. I like them better than the Joanns that recently opened in the shopping center, but we do have a super Joanns just a little further down the road. We do not have a Hobby Lobby here or Hancocks. We did have a Ben Franklins, but they closed down a few years ago.


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

My husband heard on the news couple months ago that the only thing that was keeping walmart afloat was sam club adn overseas. they would go bust here. our nearest hancok or joann's is about 35 to 45 mins away. it is not the drive. I have to go from a country road all the wasy up to a 4 lane highway to get there. because it is close to st. louis. for a country girl i'm not to crzy about traffic.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Our Michaels is moving across the street from old location to a bigger store.


OUr Joanns is moving across the street to a bigger location too. I hope they don't down size their yarn section.


----------



## chixnan1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Please inform me ~ what is LYS? Guess I'm out of the loop. Very limited yarn in a 50 mile radius here in North Central Indiana. Hate paying big $$ for shipping yarn that hardly weighs anything.


----------



## chixnan1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok, I googled it, and now I know. Local Yarn Shop.


----------



## knitcrazymomof6 (Feb 9, 2011)

DorisT said:


> fibernut said:
> 
> 
> > Our Walmarts have discontinued their fabric depts, now only carry a very small notions and some yarn, the Hancock has closed, so we only have Joanns for us who sew...really sad, without competition, a store can control everything, price, amounts and what THEY like, YUCK!!! Guess the younger ones are just to busy to do all the handcrafts we were taught in our day-am I dating my years???
> ...


I am a stay-at-home mom with 6 kids and still manage to find time to knit! It keeps me sane!!!!! I love my babies but they drive me crazy sometimes.
I buy yarn a hobby lobby the have a pretty good selection, Micheals I hate the yarn is way in the back and hard to find in some stores. I buy my cotton at wal mart they have a little yarn and also have fabric (my mom loves visiting and buying the $1 and $2 fabric). I love love love going to the lys and buying yarn when I can afford something a little nicer I also check out their dicount section. I have found some really nice yarn at 50% or more discount!! I don't mind buying off season.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

michael's and hancock's have both bailed on me. now i have only joann's. what michaels calls crafts nowadays is summer nursery school day projects and hancocks is too busy stocking premade nouveau decorating junk to even cut what little fabric they still carry. i've spoken to both managers and even regionals and they just don't care.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

knitcrazymomof6 said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > fibernut said:
> ...


Congratulations on your large family! I don't know how you Moms do it. I only had 3 and they kept me pretty busy. The first 2 were 3 years apart and there was a lot of fighting going on. I think the oldest was jealous because he was the only child for 3 years and then along came baby sister and he had to share my attention. Oh well, now they're 52 and 49 years old, but I think the older one still harbors a little jealousy.


----------



## AGP (Mar 12, 2011)

I have started doing alot more online shopping for yarn....Needles and tools.....My friends and I split the shipping cost....Order in bulk but often only pay .99 or even .49 for skeins of yarn that retail from $3.75 - $16.95 per skein or hank....Scrumptious....Soft....Rich colors and textures....Not all sites are equal but have found a few that will have my lifetime support....


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

AGP said:


> I have started doing alot more online shopping for yarn....Needles and tools.....My friends and I split the shipping cost....Order in bulk but often only pay .99 or even .49 for skeins of yarn that retail from $3.75 - $16.95 per skein or hank....Scrumptious....Soft....Rich colors and textures....Not all sites are equal but have found a few that will have my lifetime support....


Please share your sites!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I have found a moderate amount of yarns at Meijers. Just the basics I use for baby blankets. So far, the Michael's in the city still has a goodly supply of basics and some more specialized yarns. I've just taken up knitting again recently, so I really can't compare with the level of supplies a year or more ago.
Carol (IL)


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

the joann's is great here. in fabric, yarn, patterns. to bad it is to far away. but yet maybe that is a good thing?


----------



## AGP (Mar 12, 2011)

These are two of my favorites....They ship fast....Products always come to me in GOOD packing condition.....You do need to purchase in bulk/quanity....Thats why my friends and I share our orders....Can not beat these prices and the shipping divided amongst my friends and I is NOT even equal to the cost of gas to drive to a yarn store....So much cheaper....I have never seen many of these varieties of yarns at any local yarn store....The quality and texture keeps bringing me back.....49 - .99 per skein is to me the perfect deal for my budget for life!!!They do have other prices...I tend to purchase sale items and once I ordered they now send me email updates on all there clearance...Close outs and special sales....I am SOOOOOO addicted to them....HEE!!HEE!! 

http://www.smileysyarns.com/

http://www.iceyarn.com/


----------



## magpies13 (May 16, 2011)

I wanted to make a Prayer shawl for a good friend who was having replacement shoulder surgery. I found the pattern in a lovely book "Knit Prayer Shawls, 15 wraps to share"
The yarn specified was Berroco Seduce. It is made in Italy
in Europe...they wont ship to me...so I bought it from Jimmy Beans in NV. I had a call from Customs and Excise - they said I had to pay duty on the parcel...then I queried the amount They charged me duty on the yarn 
AND the shipping...what a rip off. I made the shawl and it was really beautiful but the double whammy still riles me!
Jan


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I was disappointed when the last Michaels I was in only carried their brand, Caron, and Lion. All other brands that they used to carry have now been discontinued. My local Walmart is only carrying Caron and Bernat Baby. No local yarn shops here. Will start buying more online I guess.


----------



## lemarie615 (May 27, 2011)

I check out this site regularly for odd sales.....they actually have craft items. I buy the odd item, i.e., ball winder, accessory or yarn. The best thing about this site is shipping within US is $2.50. Today shipping is free.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

LouiseH. said:


> Our Walmart in Canada has a wonderful big selection of knitting/crochet notions....and they are adding new items everyday....check out your Walmart....


The Super Walmart here in Missoula, Montana, is pathetic. When they first opened, their craft/sewing area was substantial -- had a lot in it. Now, it is so bad that I rarely get anything there. Circular needles? HA! They have only one size in one length. I have bitched about it to them and I know everyone else I have talked to feels the same way. They are deaf. The Michaels here has a good selection and so does JoAnns. Thank goodness! the LYS's are good too.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Sherbear said:


> I just moved to Riverton, Wy and finally found a material and yarn
> section in the Wal-mart store here. I was told by the clerk that Wal-mart was re-thinking their decision about not having these departments. She suggested calling 1-800-Walmart, giving the store # and telling them that you want it back.


THANK YOU for the phone number. I'm calling them.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

lemarie615 said:


> I check out this site regularly for odd sales.....they actually have craft items. I buy the odd item, i.e., ball winder, accessory or yarn. The best thing about this site is shipping within US is $2.50. Today shipping is free.


What is the site? You didn't say.


----------



## ginia (Apr 9, 2011)

It's not just Michaels. We just have a small JoAnn's here, but we have a nice Hobby Lobby. Both have very little stock in the way of yarn. Walmart and Meijers are also losers when it comes to yarn. The closest Michaels, larger JoAnn's and larger Hobby Lobby are about 25 miles away. Of those, only JoAnn's has a somewhat larger amount of yarn available. It's so disappointing!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I doubt you will get the respone that you are looking for. I emailed about the ergonomic aluminim crochet hook and got a nasty response. I also told them how unacceptable their response was. But good luck.


----------



## snappy25 (Jun 7, 2011)

My problem with Hobby Lobby is that they have very few name brand yarns. It is mostly their Hobby Lobby brand made in Turkey or who knows where.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

magpies13 said:


> I wanted to make a Prayer shawl for a good friend who was having replacement shoulder surgery. I found the pattern in a lovely book "Knit Prayer Shawls, 15 wraps to share"
> The yarn specified was Berroco Seduce. It is made in Italy
> in Europe...they wont ship to me...so I bought it from Jimmy Beans in NV. I had a call from Customs and Excise - they said I had to pay duty on the parcel...then I queried the amount They charged me duty on the yarn
> AND the shipping...what a rip off. I made the shawl and it was really beautiful but the double whammy still riles me!
> Jan


I've made a beautiful shawl out of Homespun. The yarn is not real easy to knit with but you get used to it. The resulting shawl is beautiful. Homespun has beautiful colors.


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

My Michaels has a hugh yarn section as well as the one in my daughter's town on Long Island. Maybe their stock depends on how much yarn they sell. We also have an AC Moore that has a large yarn selection too. I'm near Saratoga Springs, NY.


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

My favorite yarn store is A. C. Moore. They have more yarn than Michaels and Joann put together. Unfortunately, we do not have one in Florida where we spend winters.


----------



## beckybrunner (May 8, 2011)

I agree with you, our local Michael's has done the same thing.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> Our Michaels and Hobby Lobby did the same. It is a shame that I have to mail order yarn that they used to carry. At least the Hancock fabrics has not downsized their knitting area. It is stupid to have to order stuff and pay double because of shipping. (I don't have a LYS near by)


The Hancock Fabric store in northeast San Antonio barely has any yarn; one row & that's only one side of the row. A very small selection of needles in another aisle. A so-so supply of knitting pattern booklets and crochet booklets. Hobby Lobby here has one full row on both sides and one more row only on one side of it. JoAnn's is too far away and I haven't been there in a long time.
Wal-Mart has 3/4 of one side of a row counting yarn and needles. Don't know about Michaels.


----------



## Purplemuse (Feb 13, 2011)

WalMart just opened it's new super walmart across the parking lot from the old one. The old store had a huge Fabric and Crafts dept in it. The new one has half an aisle of yarn and a small cubicle of sorts, of fabric. I can't believe it! I live very near a mecca of quakers and mennonites and I can't beleive they knocked that business out of their local income. There is a huge quilting and knitting community here. We have several LYS in our area but the prices aren't reasonable for the common knitter. A sweater would run in the several hundreds of dollars to knit.

I live in a college community and the number of young knitters is very high. As are the modern-day "hippies" of our community who prefer knitting with organic fibers. When I was a counselor I created a program where 30 of our volunteers (avg age 21) wanted to learn to knit. I matched them with knitters that live in retirement communities. I was a wonderful program. I was in my bank the other day and knitting came up and the young teller asked me to teach her to knit! There are plenty of us "Grandma" types around and our LYS's all have "open door" policies for coming in to knit and organized Sat groups and classes. 

In short, large chain retail stores have a problem with thier market surveys in terms of supply and demand in crafts.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

My Joanns will nolonger accept Michaels coupons and vice versa


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

complain to wal mart at 1 800 wal mart and let them know how you feel


----------



## susanjay (Mar 21, 2011)

I will order on line from companies that deal in discounts - like Webs and Elan. They have high quaslity yarn at greatly reduced prices. With their bargans, I do not mind paying the shipping.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

hobbit said:


> I love JoAnns for their fabric. They have a wonderful selection of almost everything. My local Hancocks has dwindled down to mostly home decor & upholstry fabrics due to the competition from JoAnn. My local JoAnn has an adequate selection of yarns, just not much in the line of needles, unless you are looking for straights. No dpn in the smaller sock sizes & only 48" cable needles in sock sizes. Alas, when it comes to needles, I usually stick with Knit Picks and wait.


I find it interesting that you couldn't find dpn's in small sizes at JoAnn's. The last time I was in my local JoAnn's they had "sock sets" of dpn's - 4 or 5 sets of 5 dpn's in the most common sizes used for socks. I almost bought a set, but didn't since I already have dpn's in all sizes from 0 to 15. I think the sets had sizes even smaller than US size 0.


----------



## Sandi Lee (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor babies! I just went to my Michael's in Union City (CA) and discovered to my delight that they had just EXPANDED the yarn section! They had a line of boxes/canvases/junk in front of the new racks, but was assured by the store manager that it was just temporary! My only problem is trying to go to the store with a project in mind instead of just buying yarn and then trying to find something to knit with it. Sigh! God only knows what will happen when I retire at the end of the summer!


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

So, Canada is where all the yarn from Wal Mart has gone!! When our Wal Mart expanded to a "super center", it shuffled most of the yarn and all of the material out of the store.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I remember buying yarn at Sears! In fact that's where I took knitting lessons.



Ciyona said:


> I remember when my mom would go shoping for fabrics and yarn for her crocheting. We would go to places like woolworths, singer stores, and other fabric shops. Now you can't find much of anything unless you want to buy on line. Walmart has gone down hill with their craft department, and all the other stores that have yarn are an hour away from me.


----------



## Forgetfull (Jan 29, 2011)

To Fibernut... We have the same thing where I live, as all the others. I asked each store manager,why they were cutting and eliminating the yarns and fabric. They told me that the younger generation is more into scrapbooking, making jewelry,painting T-shirts etc. And they are leaning more towards the young people.I love knitting . I've just started buying on line, because there's not much of a choicein yarns ,in these stores any more.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

I know what you mean about WAlmart.. Mine is the same way. But the fabrics are in abundance in my Walmart. More of that then other crafts. It sickens me.


----------



## bookworm (May 8, 2011)

hobbit said:


> sweetnessprecious said:
> 
> 
> > Our Walmart has deleted there material and all the yarn products. The Hobby Lobby and JoAnn's is the only large sellers. Then just one LYS.
> ...


Those stores may be higher than WalMart but they carry a better line of fabric. My mother used to work in a fabric store and she asked a salesman why the difference in prices for the same fabric. The answer was the factory makes different grades of fabric in the same prints or stripes. The cheapest is sold to WalMart & Kmart (when they had fabric) The best is sold to the better stores.


----------



## 10ACGirl (Feb 13, 2011)

Tracie: Our Michaels in Cool Springs has done the same thing. Can't find anything in there anymore. Don't even waste my time going. . . Joanns is still my fav.


----------



## mjzorn (Feb 26, 2011)

Letting them know is the way to go. A few years ago, it was reported that our Walmart was going to discontinue its fabric/crafts department. That would leave us in a town of 20,000 with nowhere to buy anything in this area. We wrote, complained, called, filled out little cards and they changed their mind.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

hobbit said:


> My local WalMart has discontinued all crafts, with the exception of children's craft items. I have a Hancocks, but they too have only a very limited selection of yarn and hardly any notions. I don't mind ordering on line because I usually have a large enough order to get free shipping. I just miss being able see & touch what I'm getting. I'm also an instant gratification kind of girl....I hate waiting for the mail!


But when the package comes it's like Christmas.


----------



## janisgraham (Jun 6, 2011)

What is LYS - I live in So California and haven't heard those initials before. Thanks!


----------



## Maureen knits (Apr 28, 2011)

Charlotte80 said:


> I went into our local Michael's the other day and was surprised to see they had added another aisle of yarn. Way to go!!!!


Ours, too. In fact, last year they totally re-did the yarn section, making nice bins and more of them, with good lighting, etc. The knit/crochet notions section was a bit bare during this remodel, but is now full....now I can usually find whatever size I am looking for. Must be a Northern Ca thing....maybe competition from Joann and Walmart.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

our Michaels did the same thing, now it's hobby lobby, joann's fabrics or online shopping for me


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Message deleted.


----------



## Isantimary (Apr 26, 2011)

I agree about Michaels, how can you be a craft store and not sell yarn. Our Wal Mart still has a very small craft department, they cut it down after they drove the Ben Franklin out of town. I guess it is online ordering for me as we are out of a urban area.


----------



## knitnstitch (Apr 27, 2011)

janisgraham said:


> What is LYS - I live in So California and haven't heard those initials before. Thanks!


Bein fairly new here - took me a bit to figure out it is 
Local Yarn Store :lol:


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

I complained when my Walmart cut back in the material and yarn department and was told it was a corporate deceition, all Walmarts would be carrying less in the craft departments.


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

I noticed the same thing at our Michaels. I had wondered if they had a big sale or the supply truck hadn't arrived.


----------



## hansende1 (May 15, 2011)

Last week I went to my Michaels, I hadn't been for a month. Mistake, they had doubled or more their yarn. Hooboy, I blew my budget and more. The most lusicous yarns. Beautiful ones, furry ones, ones with balls every inch, which is one of the ones I bought it was pale tan, gray, cream so soft and lovely. Also bought enough Washable merino in tonal colors to make a project. I also got a lovely gray.
I hid it from my husband because he gripes about how much yarn I have stashed in two rooms. I dread going back as I have no will power on soft lovely yarn.
I live in South East Portland Oregon so if you are ever here stop there.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Mine has done the same thing. And I have no lys near me, ordering on line can get pricey with shipping


----------



## theresa141 (Mar 12, 2011)

I've noticed their yarn and needle supplies getting smaller also. Very disappointing.


----------



## theresa141 (Mar 12, 2011)

I guess the number of people who are still knitting and crocheting are in the vast minority. The chain stores sell whatever they make the most money on, sadly for us who love to do needlework.


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

hansende1 said:


> Last week I went to my Michaels, I hadn't been for a month. Mistake, they had doubled or more their yarn. Hooboy, I blew my budget and more. The most lusicous yarns. Beautiful ones, furry ones, ones with balls every inch, which is one of the ones I bought it was pale tan, gray, cream so soft and lovely. Also bought enough Washable merino in tonal colors to make a project. I also got a lovely gray.
> I hid it from my husband because he gripes about how much yarn I have stashed in two rooms. I dread going back as I have no will power on soft lovely yarn.
> I live in South East Portland Oregon so if you are ever here stop there.


I have the same problem in stores with good stashes of yarn. Good thing I don't work in one as I would be broke most of the time with too many projects going at the same time.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

small town. when wal-mart removed their material department an employee opened her own small-- store with material and some yarn. i went in and there was some mohair that i liked. i bought what she had and went home to find a pattern. i needed three more skeins, so went on-line. the yarn was from herrschners at a very lower price. the lys have not increased their yarn dept. i received an e-mail from them and they have a wed nite meeting with other knitters at $10.00 per session.{no lessons} after 4 weeks of paying i could buy more yarn for a new project. i never went in the store again or the wed meetings.


----------



## hobbit (Jan 31, 2011)

TammyK said:


> hobbit said:
> 
> 
> > I love JoAnns for their fabric. They have a wonderful selection of almost everything. My local Hancocks has dwindled down to mostly home decor & upholstry fabrics due to the competition from JoAnn. My local JoAnn has an adequate selection of yarns, just not much in the line of needles, unless you are looking for straights. No dpn in the smaller sock sizes & only 48" cable needles in sock sizes. Alas, when it comes to needles, I usually stick with Knit Picks and wait.
> ...


I know...I couldn't believe it, myself. They had a set, but I already had all, except size 0 & 1. Also, the set was in 8" needles & I like 6" for my socks.


----------



## hobbit (Jan 31, 2011)

10ACGirl said:


> Tracie: Our Michaels in Cool Springs has done the same thing. Can't find anything in there anymore. Don't even waste my time going. . . Joanns is still my fav.


Love the Joanns @ Cool Springs. They have a much larger selection of yarn the the one in Murfreesboro. I always hit it up when I'm in Franklin.


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

You are so lucky and don't even know it. I live out in the desert and my closest Michael's is 95miles north and Jo-Ann's is 100 miles south. We are lucky we even have a grocery store.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

there should be a way to forward this whole thread to the owners of michael's, hancock's, walmart, every huge chain that's scr*wing us over so they can see how much profit they are losing by ingnoring us.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

eneurian said:


> there should be a way to forward this whole thread to the owners of michael's, hancock's, walmart, every huge chain that's scr*wing us over so they can see how much profit they are losing by ingnoring us.


email the link.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

headlemk said:


> eneurian said:
> 
> 
> > there should be a way to forward this whole thread to the owners of michael's, hancock's, walmart, every huge chain that's scr*wing us over so they can see how much profit they are losing by ingnoring us.
> ...


thank you, researching those addresses now!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Do you have family or friends who you can buy your yarn for you and ship it to you? But I suppose with the postage would cost the same if you ordered on line.



ggclaudia said:


> You are so lucky and don't even know it. I live out in the desert and my closest Michael's is 95miles north and Jo-Ann's is 100 miles south. We are lucky we even have a grocery store.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

eneurian said:


> headlemk said:
> 
> 
> > eneurian said:
> ...


Look back a few pages. I posted the addresses.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I was disappointed when Wal-Mart took out the cloth. Then they cut the Yarn down to about six foot of shelfing. I went in to Micheal last week and as you said they cut the yarn down to nothing. Gave that room to the quilter. Thank God that a new JoAnne will open this month. We have a A.C. Moore but it half hour to 45 minutes away. There was always people in the department of both store when I went in to shop.


----------



## aedrinark (Jun 8, 2011)

The disappearance of the textile industry in the U.S. is heartbreaking. I live in a rural area and all the local crafters bitch constantly about the problem of obtaining supplies. I do a lot of shopping by internet, especially for knitting stuff. It's not just Michael's; it's also Wal-Mart, etc.


----------



## aedrinark (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey, fellow knitters, here are two resources I swear by. One is smileysyarns.com and the other is a real top drawer secret--bendigowoollenmills.com. They are in Australia. No the shipping won't kill you; they are incredibly reasonable. The yarn is absolutely tops and the prices are excellent. Their balls and cones are much larger than the standard.


----------



## AGP (Mar 12, 2011)

I too feel that in town shopping has been taken out of my control...As my mind works...PROBLEM....SOLUTION....NEXT....I have found my solution with online purchases....Life is too short and fleeting to dwell on what is not in my control to change....Life is GOOD!!Yes!!Yes!!Yes!!


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I am not ashame to say I am a lint head. I work in a cotton Mill in Mooresville NC for 21 years. Until it shut down and went to Mexico. We made beautiful blue denim for Levi. Not much money weaving but it was honest and good work.


----------



## AGP (Mar 12, 2011)

I am not ashame to say I am a lint head. I work in a cotton Mill in Mooresville NC for 21 years. Until it shut down and went to Mexico. We made beautiful blue denim for Levi. Not much money weaving but it was honest and good work.
Betulove


Betulove.....I miss that BLUE DENIM ...Levi's today are made with a stretchy cheap version of material...I had to switch brands....HEE!!HEE!!


----------



## bookworm (May 8, 2011)

ggclaudia said:


> You are so lucky and don't even know it. I live out in the desert and my closest Michael's is 95miles north and Jo-Ann's is 100 miles south. We are lucky we even have a grocery store.


I understand what you mean, however we are not quite as isolated. We have a WalMart but Micheal's is 65mi and JoAnn's which I prefer because of the fabric, is 40mi. We do have a LYS but it is so expensive that I cannot afford her all the time. Only for those very special things.


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

Just got an answer from Michael's. They asked me to forward my phone number so we can discuss the matter of their not having what I want, time after time. Whether it's wool (enough of the same dye lot) or needles (sizes). It'll be interesting to see what happens now.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

You go girl!


BubbyJ said:


> Just got an answer from Michael's. They asked me to forward my phone number so we can discuss the matter of their not having what I want, time after time. Whether it's wool (enough of the same dye lot) or needles (sizes). It'll be interesting to see what happens now.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

BubbyJ said:


> Just got an answer from Michael's. They asked me to forward my phone number so we can discuss the matter of their not having what I want, time after time. Whether it's wool (enough of the same dye lot) or needles (sizes). It'll be interesting to see what happens now.


Hummm interesting. PLEEEEEEEase let us know what they say. Maybe it will work for Walmart as well.


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

You should direct them here to read the MANY COMPLAINTS ppl are having at their stores. Maybe they will begin to fix the problem in all their stores. LOL well we can hope and dream, right?


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Good afternoon,
Have any of you notice that some of the advertisers on this page correspond with what we are talking about? I wonder if the administrator of this site, could forward these sixteen pages to Walmart, Michaels, Jo Anns etc? I can tell you from experience a large company will listen to another large company before they will listen to an individual. When you go into a store and talk to one of their floor supervisors, it usually stops right there.
They will forget about it before their next break. 
Walmart in particular cares mainly about the big picture.
The only way they are going to listen if we shine the light on them. Its like the politician who gets caught with his pants down.
I have spent my entire paycheck in Walmart on yarn and I know I am not the only one. We just need to make alot of noise.
Ok, I'll shut up for now.
Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

You may have better luck with online stores that offer a huge variety of yarns, patterns and notions. I for one shop for my yarns at www.elann.com where I can buy a bag of yarn (10 balls each) for under $20. And the yarns are brand name, quality stock. If a store isn't selling enough of an item, they will drop it in favor of other better selling items that need shelf space. I found that our JoAnn fabrics store was stocking yarn but not enough cotton, in favor of wool.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Queenmawmaw said:


> Good afternoon,
> Have any of you notice that some of the advertisers on this page correspond with what we are talking about? I wonder if the administrator of this site, could forward these sixteen pages to Walmart, Michaels, Jo Anns etc? I can tell you from experience a large company will listen to another large company before they will listen to an individual. When you go into a store and talk to one of their floor supervisors, it usually stops right there.
> They will forget about it before their next break.
> Walmart in particular cares mainly about the big picture.
> ...


You may be right. But when I get off work today in a half hour I am going to call the coporate office of Walmarts and see what they have to say. I will direct them to this site and let them read for them selfs about the dissatisfaction people are having with their walmarts all over the U.S. I will maybe also add that the Meijers across the street from my walmart has a bigger selection of notions and yarn but do not like their prices and that is why I shop Walmart. Maybe might get somewhere not sure but it is worth a try any way and see wha they have to say.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

BubbyJ said:


> Just got an answer from Michael's. They asked me to forward my phone number so we can discuss the matter of their not having what I want, time after time. Whether it's wool (enough of the same dye lot) or needles (sizes). It'll be interesting to see what happens now.


We used to have a craft store named MJDesigns. From what I heard (and this is years ago), Michael, the MJD's son, started his own business and ran his Dad out of town. With an attitude like that, no wonder they don't listen to their customers. Bubby, give them a piece of your mind!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Wal-Mart is one of my favorite places to shop but I do take issue with the people who answerthe phones when I call the various stores. The phone rings and rings. If someone actually answers, they transfer my call to either the wrong department or a department (like electronics) that doesn't answer the phone. Or worse, my call gets disconnected and I have to call back. I hate that !!! Listen up Wal-Mart:
If you need responsible customer service workers on those phones, I'm available.


----------



## Kateannie (Mar 21, 2011)

Michael's really went downhill after they sold out to a larger corporation. I worked there for a number of years in the yarn department and it was my pride and joy, but I was glad to retire after the change. 
Michael's father wanted to devote his time and money to strictly framing, so he sold the store to his son and went on with a nationwide framing business. I don't remember what the name of it was, but Michael put in his own framing department (which is very good I might add) and therefore stepped on his dad's toes.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Betulove said:


> I am not ashame to say I am a lint head. I work in a cotton Mill in Mooresville NC for 21 years. Until it shut down and went to Mexico. We made beautiful blue denim for Levi. Not much money weaving but it was honest and good work.


I worked in a knitting mill in WV that made the socks for Levis. (Funny coincidence about the Levis.) It is also shut down (along with the company's two mills in NC) and everything is now imported. I worked in information technology, but my office was right outside of the boarding department where the finished socks were blocked, and the dye house where lots were dyed. It was fun to see the process, and watching the knitting machines churn out socks was fascinating. One knitter would run about a dozen machines taking care of everything from feeding new cones of yarn to fixing broken needles. It was also the only mill in the U.S. that made seamless toe socks. (Those were for Land's End.) Now all of that is outsourced. It's sad.


----------



## sillyknitter (Jan 31, 2011)

The ideas as to what to do are starting to come in. I'm soooooo proud of those who are going to call and write to these companies. I am also thankful for those who have posted the URL's for their favourite online yarn sources. This is what needs to be done. I get yarn, if I can, that is from the USA first and foremost, and then the UK, be it England, New Zealand, Canada or Australia. Speaking of New Zealand, for a really cute article, look for something about the passing away of Shrek the Sheep. I won't give anything away, because we ALL need a little jocularity today!!
Keep up the excellent problem solving notes. I'm enjoying finding new sources for yarn!!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

TammyK said:


> Betulove said:
> 
> 
> > I am not ashame to say I am a lint head. I work in a cotton Mill in Mooresville NC for 21 years. Until it shut down and went to Mexico. We made beautiful blue denim for Levi. Not much money weaving but it was honest and good work.
> ...


The Dan River Mills in Danville, VA, closed years ago, too. I feel for the employees who depended on the mill for their livelihood. The last time we went through town they had a very small store where they sold, I think, towels, bedspreads, etc. They used to have a huge outlet store for fabrics, zippers, etc.


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

Just an FYI after my last post I did call Wal Mart HQ in Arkansas, and Was told someone would get back to me to hear my complaint. I told the lady to make sure it was someone other than my local store manager, whom i had already talked with, and was quite sure my problem had gone no further than him. We will see what happens. I plan on directing them here as well. I want them to see how many ppl and posts are about their stores, maybe then they will try to resolve some of these issues.
Keep your fingers crossed it works!!!!!!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

"squeaky wheel gets the grease"


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

Queenmawmaw said:


> I am with you mmg
> If I ever win the lottery, I am going to open the largest yarn store right across the street from Walmart. I'll carry all of the good yarn such as Lion Brand, Caron and Bernat, plus some of the pricey yarn at discounts. The coffee pot would always be on with a big seating area. Also, I would stock every knitting book printed and every knitting accessory made. Every customer would be known by first name and I would have knowledable people there to assist in any yarn craft immaginable. We would also have a craft fair at least four times a year for people to sell and display their work. Also, would have several charity networks set up. Oh, how I can dream.
> Wanda/Queenmawmaw


If I win (must buy that ticket) I will do the same in Ohio. I have complained at the Walmat (12 miles from home) and the clerks just say, I know... not their fault. I think there is a Micheals in Canton but that is about 35 miles up the road. Will have to check it out. Have fun friends.


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

kelloggb said:


> Just an FYI after my last post I did call Wal Mart HQ in Arkansas, and Was told someone would get back to me to hear my complaint. I told the lady to make sure it was someone other than my local store manager, whom i had already talked with, and was quite sure my problem had gone no further than him. We will see what happens. I plan on directing them here as well. I want them to see how many ppl and posts are about their stores, maybe then they will try to resolve some of these issues.
> Keep your fingers crossed it works!!!!!!


Good luck! I'm wondering how much the US interacts with the Canadian stores...I'm not angry, just frustrated, and there are plenty of places on line to order stuff, which I'm going to do in about 5 minutes. Trouble is, if we keep ordering on line, no one will stock yarn any more. The only yarn stores around here are very expensive and carry only imported yarns.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I once worked at Jantzen (the swim and sportswear mfgr) where my uncle was the V.P of Ladies Sportswear. It was interesting working in the production side of the business, to see how they layed out fabric and patterns to get the most pattern pieces on a single layer of fabric and the way that production knitting was accomplished. Now, most of the production end of things is outsource in China or Taiwan. Jantzen closed it's doors here in Portland and the factory was in production in WA but probably has since been phased out.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

MrsB said:


> I once worked at Jantzen (the swim and sportswear mfgr) where my uncle was the V.P of Ladies Sportswear. It was interesting working in the production side of the business, to see how they layed out fabric and patterns to get the most pattern pieces on a single layer of fabric and the way that production knitting was accomplished. Now, most of the production end of things is outsource in China or Taiwan. Jantzen closed it's doors here in Portland and the factory was in production in WA but probably has since been phased out.


This was THE bathing suit when I was a kid, and what wonderful suits they were.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Betulove said:


> I was disappointed when Wal-Mart took out the cloth. Then they cut the Yarn down to about six foot of shelfing. I went in to Micheal last week and as you said they cut the yarn down to nothing. Gave that room to the quilter. Thank God that a new JoAnne will open this month. We have a A.C. Moore but it half hour to 45 minutes away. There was always people in the department of both store when I went in to shop.


I am glad you mentioned quilters. Everything is devoted to quilting. When I try to find a knit book in my local Wal-mart or Kroger in the magazine section, the only one's are for quilter's (usually 4 different ones). There are books on scrapbooking and maybe 1 crochet mag., but not a single knitter's magazine. Even the Hancock's has a HUGE quilter section and a very tiny yarn nook with two or three brands. Nothing against quilters, my mom was a prolific quilter, but it is not all there is in the crafting world. PBS even took my knitting show off air and replaced it with a 2nd quilter's show. Give us knitter's a break!


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

mmg said:


> I don't think ther are any Ben Frankiln stores left in MN. By the way, what is a LYS?


We have a nice Ben Franklin here in Hayward, WI - a lot of your neighbors probably vacation here or visit from time to time. And have 2 semi-local yarn stores (would those be SLYS's??) in the general area - one in downtown Spooner, one on Hwy 63 just before you get to Cable, and one in Gordon, north of Minong on 53. Might be others, but those I have been to, and will stop back at (sans husband)! Might make a nice day-trip for you and friends...


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> Our Michaels and Hobby Lobby did the same. It is a shame that I have to mail order yarn that they used to carry. At least the Hancock fabrics has not downsized their knitting area. It is stupid to have to order stuff and pay double because of shipping. (I don't have a LYS near by)


Our Michaels went completely out of business. Hobby Lobby is down to 2 aisles. Joann's is 2 1/2 aisles. we do have the LYS , that just opened, and 1 about 10 miles away. I do like to support the LYS, they are a little more expensive. That's where I bought yarn for my June Swap pal. Which I will be sending out friday! Walmart here only has 1 aisle. 
Myra


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

We have no LYS here in this city. Lucky for me we live on the US border and there is one on the other side of the bridge. Other than that we have only Walmart and Zellers who sell yarn. My hubby and I go a lot of small trips or day trips and I look for yarn stores. I have been to a few pretty good Michaels, there is a Hobby Lobby just opened in Gaylord recently and it had a fairly good selection of yarns but then again I do have a stash LOL


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

sillyknitter said:


> I understand your pain, all of you. I've watched walmart's yarn department disappear and they don't care. Hobby Lobby? I have one that is less than a mile away. A couple of years ago I was in the store, and the managers had shopping carts full of yarn. "What's goin' on?" I asked. "We have to get rid of all this yarn, and it's breaking my heart. We have the highest yarn sales in the state, and we have to go from 3 full aisles to 1.5!!! We're going to lose soooo many customers!" And they're right. Michaels, they were downsizing 5 year ago. I do order on line or go to my LYS. If something isn't what I want from online, I'll send it back for a refund. Just watch their return policies very carefully.
> I'm also disappointed at the lack of response from Michael's and Hobby Lobby. What do they care if they lose me as a customer? There are plenty of people to take my place. Why waste time responding to a few people? We're just whiners anyway, right? No, we're men and women who are trying to save a buck here and there, who are the main stay of these stores, heck, the mainstay of this country!!
> Let me make an offer: I have a bunch of Lion Brand Homespun that I would love to give to a good home. If there is someone that would like to have it, please PM me. We can then discuss the fine points.


Give the Lion Brand to a church group for Prayer Shawls. Mine is made of that, and what a comfort!


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

headlemk said:


> eneurian said:
> 
> 
> > headlemk said:
> ...


found then and sent link to the culprits also sent to hancock fabrics. thanks for your help. don't know how to add the clickable link in here but i can copy and paste:
http://www.hancockfabrics.com/contactus.htm


----------



## misenber (Feb 4, 2011)

Same with Walmart, which is the only option in my town. No Michaels, JoAnns, AC Moore or LYS within 25 miles. That is a PAIN!!!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Amen!



wilbo said:


> Betulove said:
> 
> 
> > I was disappointed when Wal-Mart took out the cloth. Then they cut the Yarn down to about six foot of shelfing. I went in to Micheal last week and as you said they cut the yarn down to nothing. Gave that room to the quilter. Thank God that a new JoAnne will open this month. We have a A.C. Moore but it half hour to 45 minutes away. There was always people in the department of both store when I went in to shop.
> ...


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Doris that sound alot like Concord NC. Cannon Mills. Use to produce Towel Wash clothes and beautiful top of the line linens. The plant closed and all most wipe that city off the map. It is near Charlotte Motor speed way. Lot of the race car driver have their shop around there. Not sure but I think the plants are still standing empty.



DorisT said:


> TammyK said:
> 
> 
> > Betulove said:
> ...


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I feel your pain misenber, closest thing to me is 50 mi one way and 75 the other


----------



## sbknitter (Jan 30, 2011)

Our local Walmart cut the yarn aisle down to just a small selection and eliminated the fabrics.There aren't any Michael or Joanns left in that area of Maine or New Hampshire.If you want to get to those stores you have to travel quite a distance.I feel bad about older folks who just can't travel that far.On a lighter note,there was an article on the internet about several complaints about Walmart and the stores are supposed to start bringing back items that were discontinued.,whether this will include fabric and craft notions,who knows,maybe if we are lucky.Getting back to Michaels they are not what they used to be,Joannns offers more and cheaper too.Jan


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

got a response from walmart "customer service" that they have received many complaints and are reconsidering the yarn craft situation. some of their locations are already increasing the "textile craft" (his term) departments. it should be practically worldwide (again his term) but no dates given.
keep contacting your local managers/buyers so they know where yarn is needed.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

eneurian said:


> got a response from walmart "customer service" that they have received many complaints and are reconsidering the yarn craft situation. some of their locations are already increasing the "textile craft" (his term) departments. it should be practically worldwide (again his term) but no dates given.
> keep contacting your local managers/buyers so they know where yarn is needed.


Well I just got a call from our manager here in my town from my local WM. He said he has not heard of any elimating what they have in the yarn dept but he said that they are not going to expand it either. I told him that my main concerns is when I have to play search and find to get someone in that dept and when you do they blow you off and are rude. I asked kif tnhey would expand their selection and he said that he can assure me that he has not heard of them elimating any of the yarn but has not heard of any expansions of it either. He said absically what you see is what you are going to get. I told him then I will go and shop for my yarn on line and have to pay a shipping cost or I will go across the street to MSijer and pay more than what I do at WM. He was not happy about that and seemed to be more concerned with his in store customer service I complained about than the lack of what they have for the notions and yarn. Hummmmmm looks like I am going to have to call corporate and get my point acrossed to them. I am on a mission now!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weal (Apr 2, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> eneurian said:
> 
> 
> > got a response from walmart "customer service" that they have received many complaints and are reconsidering the yarn craft situation. some of their locations are already increasing the "textile craft" (his term) departments. it should be practically worldwide (again his term) but no dates given.
> ...


Go sam07671!!!


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

the links were posted by headlemk on page 5 (i think) this thread. let 'em have it!


Weal said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> > eneurian said:
> ...


----------



## hobbit (Jan 31, 2011)

The only response I have gotten from Michael's is an email that I would be getting a call within 72 hours. That clock has already counted down. I guess I will have to send another message followed by a phone call. Apparently neither the district manager nor store manager seem too concerned.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

hobbit said:


> The only response I have gotten from Michael's is an email that I would be getting a call within 72 hours. That clock has already counted down. I guess I will have to send another message followed by a phone call. Apparently neither the district manager nor store manager seem too concerned.


Well that seems to be the consesus with WM also. But I will continue on until I get a answer to my satisfaction.


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I was at the Hancocks in Belton, Mo yesterday. The manager told me that they are going to remodel next month and become a medium sized craft store. She said they were adding two brands of yarn that had not been carried before, have a whole walk of hooks and needles. I told her that unforunately, in three weeks I would not be working out that way and she told me that my Hancocks was going to be a full sized craft store. She also said the one in North Kansas City would be a full size. She didn't mention the one in Independence.
I also stopped in at the Big Lots across the street and found more yarn at $1.00 a skein. They had some with the Big Lots printed on the label--larger size for $3.00. Then, in the clearance aisle, I found yarn for .25 and .50 skein. I need to stop buying and start kntting!


----------



## Bethany (Feb 25, 2011)

same thing happened to our local michaels here in RI. there is a Joannes in Mass. so i guess thats where i will be going.


----------



## mjzorn (Feb 26, 2011)

On the good side: I wanted my hubby to go with me to a new shopping center in the area, in hopes of finding fabric for a shirt for him. He, being a little stubborn, we went the other direction for dinner instead and visited their Walmart. VERY small craft/fabric section BUT a very well-informed clerk and a $1 a ball sale on Peaches and Cream -- she assures me it's just seasonal, not downsizing.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Do not get your hope up. That what they told us in Mooresville and Wilmington North Carolina. They are opening a JoAnne next to Wal-Mart and accross from Micheals. They will feel the pain.



mjzorn said:


> On the good side: I wanted my hubby to go with me to a new shopping center in the area, in hopes of finding fabric for a shirt for him. He, being a little stubborn, we went the other direction for dinner instead and visited their Walmart. VERY small craft/fabric section BUT a very well-informed clerk and a $1 a ball sale on Peaches and Cream -- she assures me it's just seasonal, not downsizing.


----------



## mollie88 (Feb 18, 2011)

I was at our Local Michels the other day. Couldn"t find the yarn I was looking for. They are moving from their present location to another quite close by in July. The new one is about 4 times as large. I spoke to the manager and asked if they would be having a larger yarn department and he assured me they would with larger selection of brands. It will be very interesting to see what happens!!!. Seems to me they are concentrating on framing and art work. I found the yarn I was looking for at JoAnnes.


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

You go girl


----------



## AGP (Mar 12, 2011)

Shopped at Walmart here in New Hampshire last week....Hardly anything to speak of in the yarn dept....Stopped in yesterday...They have restocked with more inventory...New Brands....Needles and knitting tools were also in abundance....Wondered if they read these posts....HEE!!HEE!!Loved it...Even bought 4 cones of yarn...New varigated colors and brands....


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2011)

Another issue I have found with Michaels is when you use their brand of yarns, they are taken off the shelf when considered 'out of season' and you can't order it, either. So, be sure to buy enough and save your receipt to return if needed.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

I really don't believe how stores think customers are stupid.
This may be just a quinky dink but I wnet into my local WM store tonight to check on some yarn I need to finish my granddaughters Xmas blanket. Now mind yoou I posted I got a call from my WM's store manager last week. Well ther has been a change......they shifted the yarns from one end of the display. In other words they switched the yarns from 1 end to the oter end. No new yarns no bigger display. They just switched the yarns around. Hummm do you think theyare playing their customers for fools? I may have to call the 800 # again and tell them that "I got no satisfaction"...hummm I feel a song coming on here.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi everyone, I have not been on the forum for a while as I have been so busy while on holiday in California. I intend to catch up on the forum posts as soon as I return to Australia. It may take a while as there is so much I have missed. I apologise in advance if anyone has already made the following comment about sizes of yarn sections etc.

I have visited three Michael's Stores while in California and been really excited to check out what yarns, knitting needles, knitting and crocheting books and crocheting hooks were available. I was reasonably happy with the amount of yarns available, although I had hoped there might be more in two of the stores. I was so happy with the number of pattern books. The only real disappointment was that there were only three or four different sizes of crocheting hooks and hardly any knitting needles apart from the very bendy plastic ones. The Wal-mart stores had no knitting needles or chrocheting hooks and only a few different yarns. 

On the whole, I would have to say that I will be going home happy as I managed to fill a large suitcase with yarn (some of which are in compressions bags. I will just have to buy more crocheting hooks from 'Spotlight' in Australia, which is okay as I can't expect to have it all my own way. LOL Michael's is quite similar to our 'Spotlight' stores, but I prefer your Michael's stores as there is soooo much more to see. 

Take care all.

Lovre Jenny xxxx


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

It doesn't seem that things will get any better with Wal-mart--came across this today: http://readingeagle.com/article.aspx?id=251187

Sigh.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Our walmart has downsized their craft area in their new super store. They did away with material. The manager of the area told me that yarns could go next. It seems they have a daily sales record for each department. They must reach that figure
or they take that space for other products. I have to travel two cities away just to get to a walmart for yarn. If I am willing to travel more I can get to a michaels or a hooby lobby but neither of them has anymore than the walmart and their prices are much higher.


----------



## Castaway (Jun 6, 2011)

My Walmart has eliminated yarn and Michael's has cut back. The American Yarn Company is partnering with Michael's to bring knitting classes to certain stores this Fall. I don't know how they will pick which ones. I just knew this would happen when Walmart moved in to a place. They put a lot of local businesses out of business because customers wanted to shop where the merchandise is the cheapest.. The little local business would cater to their local customers. I shop at my local family owned hardware store instead of Home Depot even though it is a little more expensive because they have someone there who can explain things.


----------



## mjzorn (Feb 26, 2011)

First, let me say the place I feel pushed to use the "big discount store" is the pharmacy. I use my local pharmacy, not a chain, but am constantly bombarded with mail from my insurance company trying to get me to order by mail three months at a time - only one copay. That's great, but where are they when I need to talk to a pharmacist or if I need one dose till my new RX comes in... but, about knitting.... True story that happened tonight: 

We are travelling and rolled into Wichita Falls, Tx about 8:30. I'm working on a cap and reallized I left my no. 10 dpn's at home. Checked in and called the local Michael's --very friendly but closing in four minutes! looked up Walmart in the Yellow pages -- the only thing listed was the photo studio --it was closed. Googled and found three superwalmarts in the city. Got the operator at one asked for "fabrics or crafts". "we don't have fabrics --only the store on Lawrence has fabric". "That's OK," I say, "I actually need knitting needles." 
"We have knitting needles." Yes, but I need something a little unusual. Double points in a size ten." (Pause for about 2 seconds) "Yes, we have them." This from the operator, not the crafts dept. 

So I call the store on Lawrence. Ask for Fabrics. Phone rings and rings... then a lady answers, "al-lo" Si, this is fabrics." I made my request. "You need sewing needles?" "No, Knitting needles." Si, we have them." Yes, but before I drive over, I need to know if you have no. 10 in double points." "Hold momento, por favor." 

"Si, we have knitting needles, no. 10." "Yes, but do they have points on both ends?" "Si, they have points with long chord between. No. 10?"

"Gracias." 

I'll try the third store on the way out tomorrow......


----------



## kassnerluci (Apr 26, 2011)

What is LYS ? thank u tricia


----------



## AGP (Mar 12, 2011)

Local Yarn Shop...LYS.....


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

The closest Micheals is a 3hr drive away from me but they have oodles and oodles of yarns and yarn brands. Love to shop there but dont get there that often. My LYS carries Bernat and some Red Heart. They have a few knitting needles too. No knitting pattern books. I guess that the big superstores are going out of handicrafts.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> The closest Micheals is a 3hr drive away from me but they have oodles and oodles of yarns and yarn brands. Love to shop there but dont get there that often. My LYS carries Bernat and some Red Heart. They have a few knitting needles too. No knitting pattern books. I guess that the big superstores are going out of handicrafts.


My only yarn source in my town apart from on line is Walmart or Zellers for Bernat, Red Heart and a few others nothing fancy at all. Luckily I live on a border town Canada/US and I can go over to their yarn store and there are a few others 2 hrs. away. That helps keep me sane.


----------



## Wilma43 (Jun 7, 2011)

I was totally impressed with the Walmart knitting opportunities in Canada. Here in the states at Walmart, one doesn't have such good options. We're going to Quebec next month, and I already have a list, starting with several sets of small size double-pointed needles. One can never have too many.


----------



## Wilma43 (Jun 7, 2011)

A couple years ago, we rolled into Wichita Falls, TX, and my patient husband helped search out the local Hobby Lobby. I found the best clearance yarn ever at super reduced prices. Must have just arrived at just the right time :lol:


----------



## VictoriaQ79 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

